# Ondas cerebrales, Alpha, Beta, Theta, Delta - aplicaciones



## mroe- (Ago 5, 2007)

Los estados mentales


Nuestro cerebro esta compuesto por células de las cuales las más importantes son las neuronas, también están las células gliales.
Las neuronas tienen una conexión con otras a través de axones pero esta conexión tiene un componente químico y otro eléctrico, es este último el que se puede medir a través de un electroencefalograma. Este aparato puede medir las ondas cerebrales, estas dependiendo del estado en que estemos se clasifican en ondas beta cuando el cerebro esta en estado conciente ósea de 14 ciclos por segundo hacia arriba.
Después tenemos el estado Alpha que va de 7 a 14 ciclos por segundo, es en este estado en el que nuestro cerebro trabaja mucho más creativo e intuitivo.
También esta el estado delta de 4 a 7, y el estado Theta(Zeta) de 3 hacia abajo.
En estado de sueño pasamos por todas estas fases, pero cuando estamos despiertos estamos más bien en una sola en beta.
El estado de ensoñación es el conocido como estado Alpha, es decir cuando estamos soñando despiertos, este también es el que se logra a voluntad cuando se practican técnicas de meditación y concentración.
En la ex unión soviética se gasto mucho dinero en la investigación en parapsicología, mucha de esa información se ha mantenido en secreto, otras con el tiempo se han ido descubriendo, una de las cosas que se supo fue que las personas que tenían habilidades telekineticas, es decir de mover objetos, como es el famoso caso de Nina Kulagina entraban en estado Alpha e incluso en estado Delta, y lo hacían concientemente, a voluntad.
el manejar estos estados nos permite mejorar nuestra concentración, nuestra creatividad y por supuesto nuestra capacidad para relajarnos, la meditación es una de las formas más antiguas y efectivas de poder manejar estos estado mentales, también la hipnosis y auto hipnosis permite manejar y aprovechar estos estados.

Bueno... esta información la saque de www.romancampos.cl/blog, por lo que no se si es confiable. Igualmente encontre mas paginas que decian cosas similares. Me preguntaba que piensan ud de las habilidades telekineticas ( en mi opinion no existen pero talvez estoy muy equivocado ) y otro punto, si con estas ondas que emite nuestro cerebro se puede hacer andar un autito robotico.

La verdad que este tema me trajo mucha curiosidad, mis conocimientos son muy basicos para entender esto, pero quisiera saber si es posible para afrontar este desafio cuando este preparado =P.

Si algo de esto no cumple con las normas del foro solo diganmelo y lo edito. Espero sus respuestas!. Tambien me interesa saber si puede tener otro tipo de aplicaciones, lei en muchas paginas que esto tenia muchas finalidades respecto a la medicina.


Saludos

mroe-


----------



## mroe- (Ago 5, 2007)

Aca encontre una pagina web donde muestran un robot comandado por ondas cerebrales. ¿Que opinan?. La pagina este en ingles.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/12/061215122519.htm

Saludos 

mroe-


----------

